
Ask HN: Why do no current Type 2 Hypervisors support DirectX 11 or higher? - Bokagha
I was curious as to the technical reason why no current Type 2 Hypervisor can support a version of DirectX version higher than 10?<p>Sure, I could use Linux + KVM or Hyper-V on Windows 10, but those can get messy and don’t have quite the ease of use of a program like VirtualBox or VMware Workstation.
======
mrmrcoleman
I'm also curious about this!

